# The crimson world of ancient people



## enthusiast (Jul 22, 2021)

This text is an edited article from «_Tekhnika Molodezhi_» magazine #10 for 1979.





If you look at the drawings of our ancestors it is easy to see: red-orange (long-wave, "warm") color scheme clearly prevails.

It begs the question: why did this happen? Not with the fact that ochre was the most popular paint with ancient artists - it was literally lying around underfoot? Or perhaps with the fact that the blue and purple paint on the "murals" has simply faded over time?

Let both be true. But then how do you explain that the ancient Jews and Chinese did not know the color blue? It is also absent from Homer's poetry: the sea is his... "wine-colored." In the recent past, blue and green colors were referred to by one word in the Turkmen language. The same is evidenced by the specifics of modern European languages with ancient roots: English, French, Portuguese. Blue and blue are not differentiated in these languages.

It seems that ancient people perceived short-wave colors of the spectrum much worse than we do. How can this anomaly be explained?

Recall that the average human height has also changed over the past millennia. Many skeletons from Neolithic burials are more than 2 m long. The recent gradual decline in growth has been replaced by the notorious acceleration.

The specificity of the change in human growth does not seem to be accidental, but is related to changes in external factors. Despite acceleration, our size is still far from the limit due to gravity. What, then, influenced the growth of man?

A new scientific discipline, archaeomagnetism, which has recently emerged, makes it possible to determine the strength and declination of the magnetic field in previous epochs using the magnetization of building material of ancient structures. Based on the analysis of constructions for the last 10-12 thousand. years the Kiev archaeologist Vasilik has shown that there is a strict inverse correlation between the size of the human skull and the size of this field. It turns out that it was maximal in the Middle Ages, minimal in the Neolithic. But if the magnetic field really does reduce the size of a person, do changes in gravity have no effect on our bodies? In recent years, it has become clear that they do. Gravity alters such a delicate mechanism as color perception. Let's turn to the experience of astronauts.

For example, Yu. Glazkov saw individual vehicles from space. It seems impossible: because the visual resolution is 1 arc minute and the car can be seen from a distance of 300 km at an angle of only a few seconds. But the anomalies don't end there. According to V. Rumina, the vegetation looks from space - not green, but dark brown...

How do you explain that? Two important circumstances seem to stand out: a) astronauts look at the Earth through a thick layer of air, b) observation is carried out in conditions of weightlessness.

The first circumstance is self-explanatory. It is well known that the "piercing power" of the red beam is much greater than that of the purple beam. The phenomenon of reddening of the sun at sunset, in particular, is connected with it: an oblique beam overcomes a large stratum of the atmosphere. The second circumstance is more complicated. Unfortunately, works on the analysis of cosmonauts' color perceptions depending on gravity are limited to the studies of L. Kitayev-Smyk, conducted in 1969. But their results are unambiguous: as gravity decreases, green is perceived as yellow, and when overloaded, as blue! It cannot be excluded, therefore, that the specificity of color perception of the ancients is connected with the lesser force of gravity at that time.

The earliest documents that have come down to us, such as the Akasha Chronicle by R. Steiner, speak of a time 6-8 thousand years distant from us. years. In these texts there are sometimes surprising things. For example, Steiner says that in "those times" (the era of the legendary Atlantis) "the air was thicker and water was liquid", at that the author specially stipulates the reliability of this information. This phrase for a long time did not pay attention to itself, for nobody thought, with what physical phenomena it can be connected, and the idea of variability of Earth parameters was for a long time "out of fashion".

At the same time, this description is unambiguously linked with the notion that in those times the force of gravity was significantly lower, water evaporated more easily, and the atmosphere was saturated with water vapor. However, there is a "but" here: is it really possible for there to be any "visible" change in gravity over the millennia? On Earth, a planet evolving over billions of years? The calculations we have made show that at the time of the earliest maps (6 thousand. years ago) the acceleration of gravity on the Earth was less than the modern one by about 20% (for more distant historical times such calculations are still unreliable).

Thus, the roots of the specific colour perception of the ancients are as if probed, but the final answer will be possible only when our information about the past is replenished and all paradoxes of weightlessness will be studied more thoroughly.

*Candidate of Geological and Mineralogical Sciences VLADIMIR NEIMAN.*​


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jul 22, 2021)

Nice observation about possible differences in ocular range in the antedeluvian world - but you lost me at 'astronaut'


----------



## enthusiast (Jul 23, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> <...> - but you lost me <...>


Sorry, if grammatical errors allowed in the text. I don't speak and write English well enough.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jul 23, 2021)

enthusiast said:


> Sorry, if grammatical errors allowed in the text. I don't speak and write English well enough.


Nothing about spelling - your English is very good.

I just don't believe in the infinite sky vacuum


----------



## enthusiast (Jul 23, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> I just don't believe in the infinite sky vacuum


If you don't believe "our" scientists, believe the Dogons. ))
«<...> There are infinitely many such "spiral stellar worlds", or, in modern terminology, galaxies in the Universe, and the Universe itself is "infinite, but measurable."»


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 23, 2021)

> Infinite *but* measurable.


That's Dogon wisdom?
Good grief.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 23, 2021)

enthusiast said:


> or, in modern terminology...



Our wonderful scientists putting words in people's mouths again.


----------



## Kayola (Jun 23, 2022)

A very interesting topic. I myself have elements of color blindness and alternative perception of some colors. Furthermore. Personally, even each of my eyes sees colors differently (when one eye sees a burgundy color, the other sees fiery red, for example). Sometimes the color changes depending on the angle (at a certain angle, the text of the book may become not black, but dark blue, for example). Therefore, this topic is very interesting to me.

One of my assumptions about the difference in color perception at one time was that the brain can interpret colors differently, since the social habitat imposes certain filters on perceptions (remember, at least, the natives who could not see - that is, perceive - Cook's ship , since its existence did not correspond to their worldview). I remember that I was even kicked out of one chat for "spreading anti-scientific ideas", and the chat was of an entertaining nature)) Well, okay, something I began to deviate from the topic.

The difference in the perception of colors depending on gravity. The original post was about that. I throw in a few assumptions, developing the above ideas:

1. The question is not about gravity, but about people. If the human species was inhabited relatively recently, and before that it was in a space in which certain colors were simply absent, it took time to adapt. The assumption that gravity remained unchanged, but since people traveled in "space" for a long time, their color perception took generations to adapt. The hypothesis leads to an approximate definition of the time of the settlement of the Earth by mankind (ancient times when "the sea was like wine").

2. The question is not about the effect of gravity on light, but about its effect on the receptors inside the eye. By spending most of their time in an upright position, the receptors (the physical extensions that bend in response to the wavelength of light hitting them) are adapted to the corresponding body position and the force of gravity that also affects them. When gravity changes, the receptors bend differently, and give deviations in color perception;

3. The question is not in the light as such, but in the perception of reality. Based on the information model of the world order (we all live in a matrix), the matrix has changed by adding new colors. When moving away from the matrix ("space"), we are closer to the source code, in which these new colors did not yet exist, and we perceive the matrix in a different way.

Such are the ideas


----------

